# Wireless Ethernet Hookup to receiver



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a wireless router set up. I would like to get my receiver and DVR set up to receive internet as does my laptop. What or how do I do this or is it even possible?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on the equipment if it has the capability to be connected to a LAN (Local Area Network). As for doing it, you have to use a Bridge on the equipment in order to receive the WiFi signal, or run CAT-5e through the house from a patch panel to network Keystones.


----------



## shuss (Aug 30, 2007)

Bohaiboy,

I am not sure if your receiver or DVR is internet capable. So figuring that out is the first order of things to do. There are set-top boxes that have internet capability. So does PS3 and most recently LCD TVs. I think HDMI1.3 standard mandates that all devices be internet connectivity compatable.

If you have sorted that out then you need an answer to the question that you have posted. You can go wired or wireless. But I would highly recommend going wired since the video and audio data from the internet to your DVR or receiver will lag if you dont have a permenant connection. In my case, I connect my PS3 wirelessly to the internet and it always conflicts with my laptops IP adress and the connection gets cut off. 

For wired, either run a network cable from the cable modem to the reciever.
Or, bring the cable modem close to the receiver. I take it there is a cable outlet close to the TV 
Or, buy the device that sends ethernet over A/C outlet. I think it costs about 40 bucks. You can plug the ethernet cable from your modem to the A/C outlet and tap it from any other A/C outlet in your house.


----------



## Neonblue (Mar 7, 2010)

I know this a few months back but you can do a couple of things if the devices are not network aware...

www.justaddpower.com which will push HDMI video over a single CAT5e/CAT6. You'll need a data switch (not a cheapy you can buy at the store but one that supports VLANS) I use this product in my house and LOVE it. It's simple and scales really well.

The cool thing about this is that I have my DVRs, windows media center, and BlueRay player in the basement. I can select any of those sources from any TV in my house. I can also watch the same source from all of the TVs at the same time. It's very cost effective especially when you consider a comparible HDMI switch and an HDMI extender for each TV that would have to to used which would cost over 4 times the justaddpower's solution. They also have a new version coming out soon as well but I dont know if I'll be upgrading anytime soon.

The other options would be to use something like a slingbox.


----------

